# OKCpedia > Summary & Reference Articles >  OKC Metro News Links

## Plutonic Panda

Thought it'd be nice to have a list of news websites for the OKC area.

*City ran websites:*

Oklahoma City: http://www.okc.gov

FB Page: https://www.facebook.com/cityofokc

News 9: http://www.news9.com

News 4: http://kfor.com

----------

Edmond: http://edmondok.com

FB Page: https://www.facebook.com/coedmond

Edmond Sun: http://www.edmondsun.com

----------

Moore: http://www.cityofmoore.com

FB Page: https://www.facebook.com/cityofmoore

Moore Monthly: http://www.mooremonthly.com/main-news

----------

Midwest City: http://midwestcityok.org

Convention and Visitors Bureau 

FB Page: https://www.facebook.com/MidwestCityOK

Eastworld News: http://eastwordnews.com/main.asp?SectionID=2

----------

Norman: http://www.normanok.gov

FB Page: https://www.facebook.com/pages/City-...23009507715929

Norman Transcript: http://www.normantranscript.com

----------

Choctaw: http://choctawcity.org

FB Page: https://www.facebook.com/cityofchoctawok

-----------

Yukon: http://www.cityofyukonok.gov

FB Page: https://www.facebook.com/cityofyukonokgov

----------

Mustang: http://www.cityofmustang.org

Mustang Times: http://www.mustangpaper.com/v2/conte...=1586&IsHome=1

----------

Jones: http://townofjonescity.com

FB Page: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Town-...14297475260215

----------

Nichols Hills: http://www.nicholshills.net

Other info: http://nicholshills.org

----------- 

The Village: http://thevillageok.org

FB Page: https://www.facebook.com/pages/City-...70469769697857

---------- 

Warr Acres: http://www.warracres-ok.gov/news.php

----------

Guthrie: http://www.cityofguthrie.com

Other info: http://www.guthrieok.com

----------

Tulsa: http://www.tulsaworld.com

----------

Other State News Agencies and sources:

The Oklahoman: http://newsok.com

Journal Record: http://journalrecord.com

Lost Ogle: http://www.thelostogle.com

If I am missing other cities or news sources, please add to the list. I believe this is the appropriate place to post this, if it isn't please move.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Greater Oklahoma City Economic Development: Greater Oklahoma City Economic Development

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Edmond Economic Development Authority: Edmond Economic Development Authority

----------


## 5alive

KOCO 5News KOCO.com - Oklahoma City News, Weather and Sports - Channel 5

----------


## Dennis Heaton

Fox 25... Welcome to KOKH FOX 25 Oklahoma City!

Oklahoma News Report... ONR | Programs | OETA

Freedom43...Freedom43tv.com - Oklahoma City, Oklahoma 

KSBI...Nah!

"The speed of communications is wondrous to behold. It is also true that speed can multiply the distribution of information that we know to be untrue." Edward R. Murrow

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Oklahoma City Hotels, Restaurants, Events & Things to Do

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Guthrie News Page

Guthrie News Page | Guthrie News Page

----------

